# Who does mods on Z57/Z61 tailcaps??



## widgnwhacker (Sep 6, 2005)

Does anyone here at the CPF do mods on the Surefire Z57/Z61 tailcaps? I have one that I need to get done.

Thanks,

Whacker


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 6, 2005)

What kind of mod?


----------



## Hoghead (Sep 6, 2005)

Litfuse has done repairs on them. Is that what you need?


----------



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2005)

Hoghead said:


> Litfuse has done repairs on them. Is that what you need?




Yes I need the mod that makes it a clicky type switch. Is that the mod that Litfuse does?


Whacker


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 7, 2005)

A Z57 is a clickie, do you mean a Z52?


----------



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2005)

It is a Black Z61 tailcap like this one






But I heard there is a mod to make it better, as the clicky feature in this tailcap is a bit less than desired.

Whacker


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 7, 2005)

If you want it to click smoother Litfuse used to do it but if you are brave you can do it youself.

You will need a spent surfire 123 cell to take the shrink wrap off of carefully and expose the plastic washer at the base and remove it.

IIRC First, put it(the Z61) in a ziploc bag and boil the bag for 5 minutes.

Using thin tipped needle nose pliers remove the retaining ring inside the rear of the cap just outside of the boot.

Be very mindful of the orientation of the parts and there location as it comes out.

Once it is dis-assembled the plastic housing can be seperated in the middle with a small screwdriver, once again pay attention to the parts orientation.

When you have the housing seperated insert the plastic washer from the surefire 123 cell in the middile of the 2 housing pieces.

Re-assemble in reverse and hopefully you will now have a butter smooth clickie.

The nice thing about this mod is it is completly reversible.
HTH


----------



## Hoghead (Sep 7, 2005)

widgnwhacker said:


> It is a Black Z61 tailcap like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Send Litfuse a PM. He'll fix it right. He's the one that figured out how to fix these. Surefire even had him send them one to examine.


----------



## LitFuse (Sep 7, 2005)

widgnwhacker said:


> Does anyone here at the CPF do mods on the Surefire Z57/Z61 tailcaps? I have one that I need to get done.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Whacker



Hi Whacker,

I can fix your cranky clicky, I have been offering free clicky "tune-ups" for a while now. Send me a PM if interested.

Peter


----------



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2005)

Litfuse,

Thanks so much. PM headed your way


----------



## widgnwhacker (Sep 16, 2005)

Peter,

Got my HAPPY CLICKY back yesterday. Thanks a million for fixing it up!

Jeff


----------

